# Skinny fat? I need to gain muscle



## Waam (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

For most of my life I've been skinny and in need of some extra weight but the problem is I've put on some fat in the past from eating rubbish and not exercising.

I'm looking to add as much muscle as possible but I want to be lean at the end of it as I'm not a fan of the soft look!

I'm 24, 5'10, and 65.5kg. I don't have a lot of mass so I do need to gain muscle but I don't want to get fat as I'm already 15% what do you think I should do? Do I clean bulk or cut? Eat at maintenance?

I was following a 3day/week full body routine and got dumbbell bench up to 22.5kg and shoulder press 16kg, with leg press 80kg etc

Now I'm following the ice cream fitness 5x5 workout which I see is pretty well renowned. I've never really done barbell bench so doing 40kg at the moment but it will hopefully go up quite quickly.

If you have any tips or advice on what you think I should do it'd be greatly appreciated.

Jack


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

With those stats I would go on high protein bulk and keep regular training trying to increase weights. Wouldn't worry too much about fat and don't consider cutting. I would try to get to 70kg and lift heavy and see what you think. Try and eat clean though. I was your weight at your age but a little taller a and now I'm 31 and 88kg and still not big enough haha. Good luck!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know why people make such a big deal about this skinny fat thing. Just follow a sensible eating and lifting plan and train hard. Aim to get better at your lifts. At 65kg at your height I would not worry about fat gain. Just don't eat like a slob and you will be fine. I would prioritise getting better at your lifts.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Losing fat is MUCH easier than gaining muscle, so whilst you're right to not want to end up 'fat' you shouldn't fear gaining a little fat in the process of gaining weight.

Your number one priority needs to be making progress in the gym.


----------



## Waam (Jun 25, 2017)

Cheers for the advice guys I'm gonna focus on gaining weight and strength.

Is 1 pound a week roughly what I should aim for? How do usually work out how many calories to eat? I've seen different calculators giving me different numbers for my TDEE. I've put in 2400 as my goal in myfitnesspal

Jack


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Waam said:


> Is 1 pound a week roughly what I should aim for?


 0.5-1 lb is probably more reasonable but don't get too caught up in chasing body weight targets.



> How do usually work out how many calories to eat? I've seen different calculators giving me different numbers for my TDEE. I've put in 2400 as my goal in myfitnesspal


 Try that figure for a couple of weeks and then adjust it depending on results. All 'calculators' are VERY approximate and can only ever sensibly be used as a starting point.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ice scream fitness ?

I' m in !

@Heavyassweights? @TinTin10?

G2G?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Ice scream fitness ?
> 
> I' m in !
> 
> ...


 Yeah.......if we three got together......itd go something like that...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Ice scream fitness ?
> 
> I' m in !
> 
> ...


 Is that you?

would hold hands 8


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Yeah.......if we three got together......itd go something like that...


 always aim for the hair


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> always aim for the hair


 The drop zone.........


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

Waam said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For most of my life I've been skinny and in need of some extra weight but the problem is I've put on some fat in the past from eating rubbish and not exercising.
> 
> ...


 id eat exactly what youre eating now as youre in a surplus already hence why you have put on some fat. then follow a 5x5 training programme focusing on heavy compounds with progressive overload.. when you plateau on size gain (which will take a long time) up the cals by around 300 a day but no more then that


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

Mate, just train hard, heavy and consistent. Your doing a 5x5 which is great for structuring.

Just use common sense with your diet. Don't overcomplicate this. I was only 76kg I started training and I am 6ft... I looked anorexic... I am nothing special now but I made a change, now at 89kg and much more healthy aesthetically.

3 things you need.... common sense with diet as I previously said, consistency, and lift just fractions heavier every single week mate.

That will lead to progress whichever way you look at it... if your weight isn't going up, add more food.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Essex666 said:


> Mate, just train hard, heavy and consistent. Your doing a 5x5 which is great for structuring.
> 
> Just use common sense with your diet. Don't overcomplicate this. I was only 76kg I started training and I am 6ft... I looked anorexic... I am nothing special now but I made a change, now at 89kg and much more healthy aesthetically.
> 
> ...


 How long did it take you gain that weight?

Good advice, don't know about 5x5 though, I'd go with a more Hypertrophy based routine


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

B3NCH1 said:


> How long did it take you gain that weight?
> 
> Good advice, don't know about 5x5 though, I'd go with a more Hypertrophy based routine


 I spent around 2 years on a bro split hypertrophy routine, the cliche push pull legs.

Decided I wanted a change... and opted for strength. My numbers have gone up nicely & the physique is actually building better thanks to it. (Strength training fir 4 months now)!

I am now a firm believer that strength will ultimately complement a hypertrophy based routine, so it's good to have a mix of both... off cycle i do strength and a little hypertrophy, on cycle is purely hypertrophy.

Took me 26 weeks to go from 76 to a peak at 94kg. Now maintaining 89, next cycle soon and im hoping to hit triple digits (or close to).

My ultimate goal is to look good with a just larger than average, after giving it a shot, strength is definitely something I would recommend focusing on alongside everything else


----------

